
The man with two penises - Hooke
http://www.thomas-morris.uk/man-two-penises/
======
kmm
Three years ago, someone with this condition did an AMA on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama/)

~~~
guiomie
The Reddit comments led me to a another iama about a women with a double
vagina. Then someone proposed they should meet. Anyway what a fascinating
story.

------
jkmcf
Things you learn playing trivial pursuit as a kid: diphallic terata

